# 40 and having my 5th!!!!!!!!



## JulieBoggs

My friends think that I am nuts. My husband and I have a 2 year old daughter. I have 3 from a prior marriage. They are 16, 14, and 9. I was pregnant in August and had a miscarriage. It was a tramatic experience. I found out I am pregnant and due in July 2013. I am scared at my age this too will not be completed. I made my Dr appt for Dec. 5, I am only 4 weeks today. We were 7 weeks when I miscarriaged before. My husband doesn't really want to talk about it, he is worried of getting heart broken again. I never realized how at our age this would impact our lives. I am new to this forum. I hope to find some others who will share in this journey.


----------



## MummyHunter

Congratulations xx

I am 37 (will be 38 a few months after baby arrives) and this is my 5th too.

I have a 14yr old DD, an 11yr old DD, a 7yr old DD and a 2yr old DS
This one is a girl again too ))

I have had the standard testing done and everything has come back fine. I feel great apart from being more tired than I remember in any pregnancy but I am so looking forward to my new princess arriving.
I am 24 + 2 today xx


----------



## Livsmom

I am 40 and this is my 4th! I have two from a previous marriage(15 and 19) and a 2 year old from my new marriage. I am 30+4 weeks! I had a miscarriage the month before I got pregnant with this baby. I have had an amnio and just had another ultrasound today to check kidneys(they were dilated last ultrasound) and everything looks great! You will do great and try not to stress. Being pregnant when you are older does take more of a toll on your body I would say. I am so exhausted but it will all be worth it! Good luck and keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## WilmaDS

Get advice from doctor. They may give better advice for you. :)


----------



## WantaBelly

I am 36 and pregnant with my 9th. Yes, I said 9th. I have 5 from a previous marriage DS 17, DD 16, DD 14, DD 13, DD 12 and three from this marriage, DS 2, DD 15mos. & DD 4 mos. Whether this is our first or our last we all have worries and concerns and for the most part I leave it up to the professionals but I have gotten the most comfort and joy from the ladies right here on BNB. I have had miscarriages, infact that's why I joined BNB in the first place, to talk with others when my husband was too hurt to discuss it with. I fell pregnant straight away with my now 2 yr old after my miscarriage and I'm not going to lie, it was hard not to worry about EVERY little thing but a wonderful lady on here said to me," every time you feel a cramp or start to worry just close your eyes and know its your little one snuggling up real tight for the next 9 months" and this one statement helped me through alot of the early days. I set small goals for myself such as, first heartbeat, then set a new one: 12 week scan and so on and so forth. Whatever it is you want or need there is always a Great group of ladies here to help you through it.


----------



## drsquid

im pregnant with my first 2... technically due 3 days after my 40th but ill have em before that. a lot of my friends are having kids now.. and they are all my age so.. isnt too unusual these days


----------



## WantaBelly

Thats Wonderful Drsquid!! I would love to have twins!! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## trying4four

Congratulations!!
I'm 39 but will be 40 by the time baby arrives. This will be my fourth.
I've had two miscarriages as well and it does take some of the joy out of the experience, but try to enjoy it and not worry too much! :flower:


----------



## drsquid

thanks for the congrats... oddly enough, i think i might be the only person who never really wanted twins. im excited now but,.,,


----------



## MummyHunter

drsquid said:


> thanks for the congrats... oddly enough, i think i might be the only person who never really wanted twins. im excited now but,.,,

Nope, you are not. I freely admit that twins would be my worst nightmare!! I love my babies 1 at a time please


----------



## Flowers Jasmn

I got my baby four months ago and am now 40. Everything went on okey but the baby was alittle underweight ( 1.9kgs) I do not know whether it was as a result of my age.


----------



## drsquid

heh well the first ultrasound looked like 3 so... when it was "just" twins... it was easier to swallow. im single so... itll be interesting. but who knows if idve had a 2nd so.. parents are here to help out. put the crib together yesterday... getting ready


----------



## single

Please read the forum rules



> While BabyandBump tries to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations outside of the 'Ethical Prenatal Losses' forum.

You may repost considering the above rule.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## zennie

I am 40 and have just found out we are expecting our 4th :D

I have had 2 chemical pregnancies in the last few months so am feeling a little nervous. Really hope all goes ok as we would love one more baby to complete our family!!

Best of luck to everyone on their bfp's for healthy & happy pregnancies.


----------

